
Why I quit my job as an investment banker - hackernewsreadr
https://blogofjake.com/2020/01/13/why-i-quit-my-job-as-an-investment-banker/
======
pmdulaney
A synopsis:

* Jake is an entertaining writer, even if his style is not what one would call "information dense"

* This was written back in January

* He is grateful for the opportunity to have worked as an investment banker and feels it has opened other doors for him

* Investor banker hours are indeed quite long (70 - 90 hpw) but people in the business typically exaggerate their hours

* Answer to the title question: "I knew by this point that I did not want to rise through the ranks in typical investment banking fashion, so rather than stay until I found something else to do, I decided to quit and do anything else I wanted to do."

* Praiano, Italy on the Amalfi Coast is an awesome place to visit

* Recommends World After Capital by Albert Wenger and The Fixer by Bradley Tusk

